# Mosquito spraying



## homebrew'r (Oct 1, 2008)

I have an old Honda 4 wheeler with a 20 gallon sprayer mounted to the back. It's primarily used for the food plots upnorth. I was thinking of bringing it home to use for mosquito spraying around the house. Has anyone tried this before? Problem is I don't know what to use. I'm looking for a product that will create a barrier in the grass around the house and patio. Something that will last for a few weeks. Any ideas???


----------



## usedtobeayooper (Feb 13, 2008)

homebrew'r said:


> I have an old Honda 4 wheeler with a 20 gallon sprayer mounted to the back. It's primarily used for the food plots upnorth. I was thinking of bringing it home to use for mosquito spraying around the house. Has anyone tried this before? Problem is I don't know what to use. I'm looking for a product that will create a barrier in the grass around the house and patio. Something that will last for a few weeks. Any ideas???


Look-up Talspar.... I buy mine on Amazon for something like $36/gal (can't remember exactly), but there's a similar product Bifen(?) that you can also get off the shelf at Tractor Supply, etc., that I've heard is essentially the same thing. I spray my yard at 1 oz Talspar to 1 gal of water. Do it when rain isn't expected for a day or two and it seems to last several weeks. I've been very pleased with how well it works against mosquitos the last few years. 

As a side note, it does not seem to work as well on the black flies / gnats that have been awful in our area this spring.


----------



## big show (Sep 10, 2007)

Wisdom is sold at Tractor Supply. Active ingredient is bifenthrin. I use it about 3 times a year. It helps with the deer flies also.


----------



## CrawlerHarness (Dec 9, 2017)

Big Show is correct. Look for active ingredient Bifenthrin. It seems to work for 4-8 weeks. I haven't forgotten the word, and I have a terrible memory. Menards sells a product with it.


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

https://www.amazon.com/Bifen-XTS-Bi...dchild=1&keywords=bifen&qid=1590575297&sr=8-6

This! I think this is basically the same stuff everyone else has suggested. This lasts damn near all summer!
I mix an ounce per gallon (might be heavy, but I hate skeeters!)


----------



## homebrew'r (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback guys, I'll pick some up this week!


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

It also kills ticks or at least repels them.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

one gallon, Hersch's in Oak Park....$ 49.00.


----------



## mark.n.chip (Jun 16, 2007)

how do pets react with these measures???


----------



## usedtobeayooper (Feb 13, 2008)

mark.n.chip said:


> how do pets react with these measures???


I always wait until the end of the day when the kids head into the house or go to bed. Then I chase the dog in the house as well, and spray away. By morning its dry and neither the kids nor the dog seem to care at all..... then again, my littlest is growing a third arm all of a sudden (joke).


----------



## big show (Sep 10, 2007)

Pets enjoy not being bothered by biting bugs too.


----------



## fowl (Feb 15, 2003)

It’s a restricted use pesticide. I would seriously do some research before spraying it around kids, pets, etc. http://pmep.cce.cornell.edu/profiles/extoxnet/24d-captan/bifenthrin-ext.html


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

Another vote for wisdom, the stuff is magic. As others have said the active ingredient is bifenthrin, I think at 7.9% if I'm not mistaken. I live in a naturally wet and boggy area and hit my whole yard with wisdom once a month during the warm season. You wouldn't believe that you will go from being eaten alive by mosquitos to not seeing a one. The tick control is a huge plus too. Kills lots of creepy crawlies and you can enjoy your yard again!! $29.99 at tsc and that will treat about an acre and a half.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

All of the sprays do wonders for mosquitoes and will make you wonder where your birds went.


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

triplelunger said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Bifen-XTS-Bi...dchild=1&keywords=bifen&qid=1590575297&sr=8-6
> 
> This! I think this is basically the same stuff everyone else has suggested. This lasts damn near all summer!
> I mix an ounce per gallon (might be heavy, but I hate skeeters!)


This is the stuff I have been using, I take care when spraying and noticed some online stores will not sell to MI,


----------



## Christian (Feb 23, 2004)

Anything to put in a fogger? The Black Flag stuff doesn't work too well.


----------



## CrawlerHarness (Dec 9, 2017)

Christian said:


> Anything to put in a fogger? The Black Flag stuff doesn't work too well.


No. The best stuff out there is Bifenthrin in a backpack sprayer, or a tow sprayer.


----------



## Christian (Feb 23, 2004)

CrawlerHarness said:


> No. The best stuff out there is Bifenthrin in a backpack sprayer, or a tow sprayer.


Thanks, will give it a try, I do have a sprayer.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Anyone have an SR430? Considering getting one


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

triplelunger said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Bifen-XTS-Bi...dchild=1&keywords=bifen&qid=1590575297&sr=8-6
> 
> This! I think this is basically the same stuff everyone else has suggested. This lasts damn near all summer!
> I mix an ounce per gallon (might be heavy, but I hate skeeters!)


Thank you! 

Some guys at work were talking about how good this stuff works and I couldn’t remember the name for anything. I just ordered some. Excited to spray, most of our woods is swamp and the skeeter’s are terrible, especially out back by the garden and the ducks. I’ll hit the edges of the woods/yard hard and that should make a drastic improvement.


----------



## Shagy (Sep 20, 2001)

I guess I am lazy. I pay a company to spray my yard every 3 weeks. No skeeters, no ticks flies or nats. I may have to think about getting a sprayer and doing it myself. Does this Bifenthrin work for ticks.?


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Martin Looker said:


> All of the sprays do wonders for mosquitoes and will make you wonder where your birds went.


I hate ticks and mosquitos as much as the next guy, but I wish people weren’t so gung-ho to douse the whole world in chemicals.


----------



## CrawlerHarness (Dec 9, 2017)

Botiz said:


> I hate ticks and mosquitos as much as the next guy, but I wish people weren’t so gung-ho to douse the whole world in chemicals.


I hear you. 

But I can't enjoy my yard from May thru September. If I mow during the middle of the day....I get at least 5 mosquito bites in the sunlight. If I use Deep Woods Off....they will fly around me for about 10 minutes....and then start landing on me.....during the middle of the day. So at night it is just unbearable. And we have at least 2 bats flying around every night. 

So I can only speak for myself....but I too hate chemicals. Especially Round-Up. But I was at wits end with the mosquitoes here.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Yeah I get it. My property is bounded by a swamp on the north side. Year round standing water, probably 50 acres of it. You don’t want to get caught outside late in the evening. I just accept it as a part of life. 

But I’m no saint, I do things I shouldn’t out of self-interest too. Not trying to rag on anybody here.


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

I have two 20 x 12 x 1.5 inch bat houses on my property. Have counted 48 bats coming out of one alone. Wont cure the problem but its gotta help some.

I still have to spray a small area around the pool to keep the ladies happy.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

MichiFishy said:


> I have two 20 x 12 x 1.5 inch bat houses on my property. Have counted 48 bats coming out of one alone. Wont cure the problem but its gotta help some.
> 
> I still have to spray a small area around the pool to keep the ladies happy.


I swear mosquitoes are attacked to pool water scent. I get out of the pool and by the time I’m dry I’ve got no less than 20 bites. 

I’m done with it. I’ll run the stuff through soaker hoses if I have to. lol


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

jiggin is livin said:


> I swear mosquitoes are attacked to pool water scent. I get out of the pool and by the time I’m dry I’ve got no less than 20 bites.
> 
> I’m done with it. I’ll run the stuff through soaker hoses if I have to. lol



Yeah they can be wicked around the pool. The whole point is for women to take clothes off by the pool, not put more on...

I always tell people that mosquito bites are your penance for getting to enjoy the best summer any state has. Just think of all the little critters you eventually feed with just a few drops of blood! They look at me like I am crazy


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Update: I ordered some the day I commented on this thread. A couple days later it arrived and I sprayed my entire yard and edges of the woods. Not real heavy either. 

Haven’t had a single problem since. I love it!!!


----------



## JUSTCATCHINUM (Feb 19, 2004)

Great stuff. Here's where I get all my products.
https://store.doyourownpestcontrol.com/bifen-xts


----------

